# Blower for ATV?



## Jerreber (Aug 20, 2010)

Do they make a paddle blower with chute for an ATV?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

your talking just a single stage blower?

I have not heard of or seen pics of such for an ATV

There are 2 stage ATV blower's out there.

though if your running at 1" a Plow blade is way way faster.

I have a 2 stage ATV blower and I wont use it till 6" plus other wise the plow is faster.

there's pics on my ATV blower in the link in my sig.

Kimpex 44"


----------

